# 33 gallon setup



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

i was thinkin of turing my 33 gallon freshwater setup into a saltwater setup. i know its pretty small but what kind of fish could i stock it with?...how many of them?...
i was thinkin of a lion fish...zebra lion fish...what other fishes could live with them?


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

You can turn your tank saltwater. But your choice of fish is going to be limited by the size of the tank. If you get a lion be sure to get a DWARF lion.
How about a Flame Angel, even alone in your tank it would look stunning.


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

TANK said:


> You can turn your tank saltwater. But your choice of fish is going to be limited by the size of the tank. If you get a lion be sure to get a DWARF lion.
> How about a Flame Angel, even alone in your tank it would look stunning.


 yea i was thinkin of getting a dwarf lionfish...if i get a dwarf lion fish...can i keep fishes in there?...


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

typo*

i meant..can i get other fishes with the dwarf lion?


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

You bet. Just make sure that the fish you get are compatible. The lion, even a dwarf lion is going to swallow whatever it can fit in its mouth.


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

can a dwarflion live in a 33 gallon for life?
and u think he can live with some dwarf angels?..


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

A dwarf lion could live its entire life in your tank. As far as the angels go I would pick just one. Saltwater Angels are very territorial. I would suggest a Flame Angel. EXTREMELY attractive and on the somewhat hardy side.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

I should also mention that most saltwater angels will also fight with fish of simular size and color.


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

okok...its settled....sometime in the near future...i will be converting my fw tank to a sw tank. i was thinking fowlr?....or can it be just FO?...i will get a dwarf lion and a flame angel...
i read alot about the equipment that i would need to run a sw tank.
anyone have anymore tips for me?...
TANK...thanks alot for ur tips...is there anything else i should know?


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

You could do FO with no problems. You said that you did your research for equipment so I wont get into that, unless you ahve a ? about it.

Theres just 2 things I can think of.
1. Cycle your tank with a couple of damsels BEFORE you add the lion or angel.
2. Feed the angel a well balanced diet. It will eat flekes on a daily basis but you should add a GOOD quality frozen food designed for angels. Make sure the food you choose contains sponge. 
Thats all I can think of off the top of my head. GOOD LUCK!


----------

